# Problème iPad 3 et fonction Wake-Up des housses



## dougi83 (17 Mars 2012)

Ayant acheté le nouvel Ipad3 hier, je suis à la recherche de housses compatibles avec aimants pour réveiller ou mettre en veille l'iPad automatiquement. 

En lisant des avis sur divers sites français et internationaux (Amazon US entre autres), il apparait que beaucoup de fabricants ont *mal placé l'aimant sur les housses dédiées à l'ipad3*. (Targus...). 
Ces mêmes housses fonctionneraient très bien avec un iPad 2 mais pas avec un iPad 3.  L'ipad 3 n arrêterait pas de s allumer et de remettre en veille avec ces housses. 

Apple aurait modifié l'emplacement de l'aimant pour la fonction WakeUp sur son nouvel iPad et n aurait pas prévenu les fabriquants. (réponse de l un d entre eux aux multiples critiques, ce serait résolu pour les nouvelles fabrications de housses)


*Plusieurs questions* : parmis ceux d entre vous qui ont un iPad 3, vos housses fonctionnent elles correctement ? Si oui pouvez vous donner la référence ?
L'ipad 3 rentre t il correctement et la fonction WakeUp est elle fonctionnelle ?


Pour ceux qui ont une SmartCover, celles ci fonctionnent elles correctement ? Dommage qu'elle ne protège pas l'arrière de l'ipad. 


Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## dougi83 (17 Mars 2012)

C est mon 2ème et nouvel iPad. Mon précédent était bien protégé dans l iPad case. Et heureusement, ma fille de 5 ans prend l iPad toute seule et joue avec, regarde les photos, lance des vidéos...
Elle est moins délicate que moi pour le reposer, je préfère donc un système de protection de la coque. 
Quand je vois celui d n collègue de boulot avec SmartCover dont la coque Alu est totalement rayée, ça ne me motive pas pour prendre juste une SmartCover. 

 Je vais donc "me risquer" à prendre cet étui Targus, si l'aimant ne fonctionne pas comme il faut, je le désactiverai dans les préférences de l iPad.

Il ressemble beaucoup à l iPad case de première génération et au moins ne cache pas les bords de l iPad et ne le rend (à priori ) pas 3x plus épais comme avec les étuis cuirs.


----------

